# Pictures of My New MINI Poodle Puppy--JOSIE!!!!!



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Josie is adorable!! I have a mini, too, but she came to me from a shelter as an adult. Mpoo is the perfect size!!! I missed the puppy phase - the good and the bad, but there's just nothing not cute about a puppy! 

Welcome to crazypoodleland!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY! She is very pretty! I see lots of beach fun with her! She's a 'chic magnet!' LOL!
Be careful though....she is very tempting to thieves too....I live in San Diego and people are 'losing' their dogs like crazy here! O'Side isn't that far!
Silly me! Of course your eyes will be glued to her...!


----------



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow, she looks great! Black minis are my favorites... Well, black-any-size. Enjoy puppyhood and congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

That's very good advice and someone else warned me of the dangers of dognapping!! I keep a close eye on her as I know that someone wouldn't hesitate to snatch her up. I have even heard of people breaking car windows to steal dogs!!! So sad. Anyways, Josie is such an outgoing puppy and likes everyone. I haven't taken her in public except the beach as the sand is always fresh and clean every morning...a jogger ran by and she wanted to say hi and I let the jogger get a long ways away and then I sat her down and she was off. I had no idea that she would be able to catch up to the jogger at such a distance. The girl immediately scooped her up and was thrilled to get the puppy kisses but it was a good warning...that she is super fast and is not afraid. She really is this brave personality and nothing has really frightened her so far. I was worried about taking her away from her littermate and mom but the breeder says do not worry about that with this dog--she will be fine. She was so right too, Josie made herself right at home from the very beginning...she doesn't even whine when I put her in the crate. In fact I am just getting ready for bed and there she is chewing her dog bone (granted she is in the bedroom! but still not whining really impresses me as my standard could never be left in the crate as she would whine nonstop!).


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, she is adorable. What a wonderful coat she has! I love the picture of her face covered in sand.  Minis are very smart little dogs. Welcome to Josie! I haven't worried much about dog theft, but I also don't leave the dogs alone.


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

Ruso said:


> Wow, she looks great! Black minis are my favorites... Well, black-any-size. Enjoy puppyhood and congratulations!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Thanks! For some reason I thought I would get a cream dog! My standard was black and that is what I had my mind set on. Then after meeting all the dogs at the breeders, I said I would take whatever color as long as she had a great personality. There was a cream in the litter but it was promised to someone already and when I saw the dog that the breeder had picked out for me, well I was completely taken with her! I was supposed to pick from two females but when I arrived she told me that she was going to make my choice super easy as she made the decision for me and that this was a very special dog and she wanted me to have her. She said that I would be a great owner for the other puppy but that this puppy had everything that I wanted in a dog and that she really wanted me to have her. Can't even say how lucky I feel.


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

She is beautiful !!!


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Dog-napping!

First time I took Harry and left him outside supermarket, I came out and a drunk woman was playing with him. It's was like 10am

The second time I left him outside supermarket a customer warned me not to leave him alone. He is too cute plus poodle dogs cost $$$$. Since then I leave him home


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Josie is adorable 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a lovely pup you have there - and fun, friendly and intelligent too. Sounds like your breeder really knows her stuff!

I'm looking forward to following Josie's adventures s she grows up.


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness...she is so very adorable! Welcome darling Josie!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a beautiful mini!!!! she is just gorgeous!


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

So so cute!!! 
Enjoy her!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Welcome, Travis & Sophie. What a pretty little Poodle baby, Sophie is.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh, so adorable. I love the third picture. I call it the "poodle gleam in her eye" which means "I'm thinking about getting playful".


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Josie is absolutely adorable! Congratulations Travis! Lots of Love and Joy once again in your house!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

What a beautiful girl!! So jealous !


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Travis said:


> ...here are some pictures of my new miniature poodle puppy. I am very excited to share her with you even though I think she is just so much cuter in person!!!


What a beautiful mini! _Even cuter in person??_ Gosh, I guess I believe you, but that's hard to fathom.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and you have a very pretty puppy there.


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

outwest said:


> Oh, she is adorable. What a wonderful coat she has! I love the picture of her face covered in sand.  Minis are very smart little dogs. Welcome to Josie! I haven't worried much about dog theft, but I also don't leave the dogs alone.


Thanks so much!!! Can you really tell if a puppy is going to have a great coat before they go through their coat change?? I need to take some pictures after she is all brushed out (which she doesn't like...I am working on making her tolerate it) because she looks like a fluff ball. Mostly, I take the photos early in the morning and her hair is all curly and I brush her later in the day as it is my goal to try and run a brush over her daily to get her used to it and as with any chore, I put it off until evening!! I hope she has a beatiful thick coat when she is older.


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't forget to get her chipped. A friend of mine also has a gps tracking device on her dog's collar. That wouldn't help if she were dog napped, but you never know.


----------



## PoodleLuv (Apr 12, 2011)

What a beautiful girl !!! I can see why you're so smitten with her!

Wishing you many, many years of fun times together


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Travis said:


> Thanks so much!!! Can you really tell if a puppy is going to have a great coat before they go through their coat change?? I need to take some pictures after she is all brushed out (which she doesn't like...I am working on making her tolerate it) because she looks like a fluff ball. Mostly, I take the photos early in the morning and her hair is all curly and I brush her later in the day as it is my goal to try and run a brush over her daily to get her used to it and as with any chore, I put it off until evening!! I hope she has a beatiful thick coat when she is older.


It looks like she has thick, very curly puppy coat. Many puppies have straighter puppy hair. Rumor is very curly puppy coat can translate to a good adult coat.


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

I enjoyed your pictures, especially the face shot. Josie is darling!


Sent from my iPad using Petguide.com App


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

WillyBilly said:


> I enjoyed your pictures, especially the face shot. Josie is darling!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Petguide.com App


Thanks so much for checking out her photos! She is a real joy and it has been so much fun to get comments from people who also agree she is a special little dog. I know I'm a bit prejudice! She amazes me everyday.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Can we get more photos please? She is so sweet, I'd love to watch her grow up a bit


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh Joseie is adorable!!!!! Oh, I so love poodle puppies! Be sure to post lots of pictures.


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> What a beautiful mini! _Even cuter in person??_ Gosh, I guess I believe you, but that's hard to fathom.


Ah thanks! I love Chagall's photos, he is really handsome. I think he may be the prettiest silver mini I have ever seen. So well proportioned you can't tell from his photos his size. Very expressive and pretty darn hugable looking! Glad you like Josie's photos, she doesn't every look as black and shiny in them as she does and it is really hard to get her expression which seems so easy to see in person. She is so full of energy it seems impossible to get a good shot. She is either racing toward me or sniffing the ground or trying to leap up on something, I am going to need a professional to snap some photos I am thinking!! Your Chagall looks like he photographs effortlessly, I'm sure you will probably disagree with that but that's how it looks as all his photos are just so expressive and cute! Thanks for your post!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Total poodle puppy cuteness overload! I LOVE a black mini!! Enjoy your girl!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

She's beautiful!!! Agh I want a mini now


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

What a gorgeous pup! Love the look in her eyes and her fearless presence. You must be so happy! :smile:


I worry about dog-napping too. There are products like this but it seems like they might not be good for poodles since poodles are so good at backing out of collars:

Security Dog Lock | Anti-Theft Dog Lead


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Black puppies are really hard to photograph. I have found the best is when they are in full sun with a dark background or inside with lights on and a flash, but then you get devil eyes, too. I have had to learn tricks to get pictures of Jazz. You did a great job with her pictures.


----------



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

She is so cute! Share more info with us, how tall is she now, her weight, what food does she eats? 

I would never leave my Zorba unattended anywhere. Hate to think of the possibility... 

Hope you can spend enough time with her every day, my experience tells me that every hour spent with a poodle is the great investment in future.


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

Bunny said:


> Don't forget to get her chipped. A friend of mine also has a gps tracking device on her dog's collar. That wouldn't help if she were dog napped, but you never know.


That is good advice. I took her to the vet today to get her last parvo vaccination and also they said I could get her microchipped. They injected the chip in the back and then I heard her yelp a little. They brought her back in the room to scan it to show me and it had come out and was there in her fur! Thankfully it didn't go unnoticed. I am going to have it done when she is spayed as she will be sleeping and I know it must have hurt a bit as she is a tough little girl. She is doing great and goes into freenzies around the house. She is also a little TV watcher. I put my had in front of her face and she continues to gaze but tilts her head quickly to the side of my hand or goes underneath it. It is really cute, I was watching a movie that takes place in the English countryside and she was infatuated with the hounds and the horses. I enjoy watching her watch TV more than watching the shows! Thanks for checking out her photos and your advice. MUCH APPRECIATED!


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

Marta Elmer said:


> She is so cute! Share more info with us, how tall is she now, her weight, what food does she eats?
> 
> I would never leave my Zorba unattended anywhere. Hate to think of the possibility...
> 
> Hope you can spend enough time with her every day, my experience tells me that every hour spent with a poodle is the great investment in future.


Wow lots of questions! I am not sure how tall she is, she is so much bigger than when I first got her 3 weeks ago. When I brought her home she was 4.7 pounds and today at the vet she is a whooping 7.3 lb. I am thinking she is about half her grown up weight. She still looks the same as when I brought her home, just bigger! As for spending time with her, I'm afraid I'm going to make her dependent as I have stopped all other activities and just devote all my time to her. My work has been great and I have had to work only 2 days or 3 days a week--so am getting plenty of puppy time in with her. I have been following the breeders advice and she gets a mix of Taste of the Wild and Royal Canin puppy food. She had a bout of bad diarrhea so I have supplemented with boiled chicken and digestive health canned which was provided by her veterinarian. I love talking about her so any more questions you can think of please ask!!! She is a TV watcher and I think will make a great agility dog. She goes crazy after a nap and runs through the house making her own obstacle course around the legs of the table then around the sofa, to the kitchen sliding on the tile and turning around...I think she will have no problem with the weave poles if I can train her as it will be a first for me. So far she is amazing at the basic stuff. She sits, downs and now we are working on stay and I'm trying to incorporate the clicker into her exercises. She is 13 weeks so I don't want to over do it but I am very impressed with her progress. She has done outstanding on her potty training too. I'm pretty darn proud of little girl. She doesn't hardly ever cry and she sleeps through the night and usually just wakes me up right at 7 a.m. every morning. I just ordered her some new brushes--the Chris Christensen and poodle comb and then some other treats that were suggested by members of this forum! Some dental brushes too! Have been working on massaging her teeth and gums with my fingers and she seems to be accepting it pretty well. Brushing we still have some work to do though!


----------



## KSPOODLES (Feb 7, 2013)

Great looking PUP!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

She is beautiful and you are doing and great job of making her puppy time a fun time.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh she is sooo sweet!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a gorgeous puppy you have. She has such a lovely face. I bet agility would be something you both enjoy. She sounds very smart and it really fosters the connection that you have. Do a lot of foundation work now. Even if you do t go into agility later is is nice to have.


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

That is really great to hear! I told the breeder I thought agility would be a lot of fun and showed her a video of a black mini who I think is the most wonderful agility dog and just attacks the course. Josie wasn't originally going to a pet home but after she saw the video she said THIS IS THE PERFECT DOG FOR YOU! She actually reminds me of the agility dog as she weaves in and out of the table legs and creates her own amazing obstacle course through the sofa under the chair into her bed then out of the bed and repeating the whole thing. In the yard she will just take her toy and run back and forth over and over. I end up just laughing because I think she will stop after a few minutes of this frenzy...how can she keep running at top speed like that??? She will literally continue to run and run and run for 10 minutes, stop a few seconds and get a drink and start again.


----------



## limonia (Oct 16, 2011)

*Adorable!*

OMG she's adorable - congratulations!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

This will be SO much fun to see pix of her on the beach! She is wonderful and you are doing a great job with her. Sounds like agility will really be her thing! Congratulations!


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful! I love the name, too (it's my mom's name). She just looks like a Josie!


----------

